# What do you guys use for wormer? Ivermectin vs. Ivermax?



## arabianequine

I will be buying some wormer tomorrow. I was told by my feed store that ivermectin injectable and iver max are the same thing. Just ivermax is a generic brand so it is cheaper? Would I still give this orally and is it ok for pregnant does? How much do I give to them?


----------



## Goatmasta

I use ivermec, mostly the pour on.  The injectable is expensive, but will work fine.  The dosage for both is 1cc/22lbs given orally.  Some may disagree with that dosage, however,injectable @ that dose delivers 600 mcg/kg of body weight.  And the pour on @ that dosage delivers 500 mcg/kg of body weight.  So it is the same amount of actual ivermectin basically.


----------



## willowbreezefarm

I use horse past Ivermectin for my goats. Its all the same.. I take the goats weight and times it by 3 and that is how I know how much to give through horse wormer paste. I also do the same when I use safe guard I just buy one tube of horse paste and I can normally worm three goats with one tube.


----------



## helmstead

The way we at our farm dose ivermec...we'd have to give HALF a TUBE of paste to a 75 lb goat (we aim for 600-800 mcg of ivermec).  That would be a LOT of tubes for us, and a lot to force the goats to swallow.


----------



## arabianequine

Does anyone know if there is a difference in ivermectin or ivermax? Can I use the ivermax orally? Is the only difference between the two price?


----------



## elevan

arabianequine said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is a difference in ivermectin or ivermax? Can I use the ivermax orally? Is the only difference between the two price?


Ivermectin is the name of the actual drug...you'll find several medications that contain it.
I use Ivomec 1% Injectible...it contains 1% ivermectin...there are several generics that are the same as that.


A google search shows that there is a Ivermax, Ivermax Plus and an Ivermax Pour On
Ivermax Injection for Cattle / Swine:  1% Ivermectin
Ivermax Plus: 1% Ivermectin with 10% Clorsulon
Ivermax Pour On: 5 mg ivermectin/ml


----------



## arabianequine

elevan said:
			
		

> arabianequine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a difference in ivermectin or ivermax? Can I use the ivermax orally? Is the only difference between the two price?
> 
> 
> 
> Ivermectin is the name of the actual drug...you'll find several medications that contain it.
> I use Ivomec 1% Injectible...it contains 1% ivermectin...there are several generics that are the same as that.
> 
> 
> A google search shows that there is a Ivermax, Ivermax Plus and an Ivermax Pour On
> Ivermax Injection for Cattle / Swine:  1% Ivermectin
> Ivermax Plus: 1% Ivermectin with 10% Clorsulon
> Ivermax Pour On: 5 mg ivermectin/ml
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did not think to google that. I will check the bottle today when I am at the feed store.


----------



## arabianequine

http://www.drugs.com/pro/ivermax-injection.html

This is what I was going to get yesterday but I did not because it said 1% sterile solution and me and the feed store workers could not find where it said ivermectin 1% anywhere. It looks like that is what it has in it on website above however. 

That was $25.99 at my feed store and it was a small bottle. 

The Ivermex pour on is cheaper online through ALS it is $15.95 for 250ml and it says 5 mg ivermectin/ml. 

My understanding is that it is safe to give both of these to your goats ORALLY and if PREGNANT?

If I understand right if I use the Ivermax pour on I give 1ml for ever 22 lbs of body weight orally and if I use the ivermax injectable I give 1ml for every 75lbs of body weight/orally too? Basically we give goats the lower of both kinds the swine dose?

Also just wondering why don't the manufactures say it is ok for goats, does anyone know? 

What about safe guard horse paste wormer? A guy at the feed store says he uses that and doubles the weight on it for goats?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

they haven't tested it for goats, so they can't say it is okay. 


Safegaurd is fine for pregnant goats, 


If you just have one or two goats, getting a tube of horse wormer is probably the cheapest way to go. a tube of ivermectin is normally just 3 or 4 bucks, if there is praziquantel in it for tapeworms it will be near $11

a GOOD RULE OF THUMB:  is give the goat 3 times the dosage recommended for a horse. 

Safegaurd horse wormercontains fenbendazole
Panacur horse wormeris 10% fenbendazole

equimax horse wormercontains ivermectin and praziquantel(for tapeworms)
agri-mectin paste horse wormeris ivermectin

quest horse wormeris the same as cydectin
quest plus is cydectin plus praziquantel


Any of these can be used on pregnant goats,  The one wormer that you don't want to use is caledl valbazene and as far as I know not labeled for horses it is the active drug, 11.36% Albendazole.

a small bottle of safeqaurd oral drench is $20 bucks give at the rate of 7cc per 100 lbs or 1cc per 14lbs,  this is 3x the label dosage.


----------



## Goatmasta

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> they haven't tested it for goats, so they can't say it is okay.
> 
> 
> Safegaurd is fine for pregnant goats,
> 
> 
> If you just have one or two goats, getting a tube of horse wormer is probably the cheapest way to go. a tube of ivermectin is normally just 3 or 4 bucks, if there is praziquantel in it for tapeworms it will be near $11
> 
> a GOOD RULE OF THUMB:  is give the goat 3 times the dosage recommended for a horse.
> 
> Safegaurd horse wormercontains fenbendazole
> Panacur horse wormeris 10% fenbendazole
> 
> equimax horse wormercontains ivermectin and praziquantel(for tapeworms)
> agri-mectin paste horse wormeris ivermectin
> 
> quest horse wormeris the same as cydectin
> quest plus is cydectin plus praziquantel
> 
> 
> Any of these can be used on pregnant goats,  The one wormer that you don't want to use is caledl valbazene and as far as I know not labeled for horses it is the active drug, 11.36% Albendazole.
> 
> a small bottle of safeqaurd oral drench is $20 bucks give at the rate of 7cc per 100 lbs or 1cc per 14lbs,  this is 3x the label dosage.


Any wormer with a flukicide (such as praziquantel or clorsulon) are not safe for pregnant does.  It is better not to do anything at all in the first 50 days.  Any dewormer, change in feed, feed through products etc. can cause a doe to slip her eggs and not implant at all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I've used it(praziqantel)  several times on pregnant goats, but that is a good point. 

Safegaurd or an ivermectin is probably much better bet, in the earlier stages of pregnancy and much safer.

edited to ad: One should plan ahead and prepare their doe for breeding, so they don't have to do a lot of things to the doe at the beginning of pregnancy.

Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## arabianequine

I do believe it is the later stage of pregnancy if they are pregnant or just really fat. I just got my 3 does a couple months ago. I will use the safe guard for now I think since I have some. Normally they are 100 lb do I give 300 on the horse paste tube? I am sure they are a bit heavier carrying kids?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I do believe it is the later stage of pregnancy if they are pregnant or just really fat. I just got my 3 does a couple months ago. I will use the safe guard for now I think since I have some. Normally they are 100 lb do I give 300 on the horse paste tube? I am sure they are a bit heavier carrying kids?


yes, give them the 300lbs  on the horse tube. 
and technically with safegaurd you can give it 3 days in a row. I would if you are seeing problems with them.

Edited to ad: I just read back my previous post about preparing your doe before getting bred, and realized this may have sounded like I was being critical of you.  I didn't mean it that way, sorry.


----------



## arabianequine

I did not take it that way.  I have went through alot with these 3 does in the 2 months I have had them however. I posted all my troubles over on byc in other live stock. I have learned a ton. 

They have had ivermectin horse paste x2 each (well one had the ivermectin inject-able instead the last time but she was really sick) but I think they are doing really well since their sick spell after only being here 2 weeks and thought maybe I should use the safeguard to get the tape worms in case they are immune to something in the ivermectin. Also the bigger boer I have is huge in the belly and I think she will kid before a month is over so people on byc were saying to worm her and give her cdt now. I have not took pics of her since the 25th of june maybe I will do that again soon. 

I have a thread on here with pics from the 25th of june too. It drives me crazy that I don't know for sure if they are pregnant and an approx. due date.

That is where I get confused that the feed store guy says to double the horse paste and others say to triple it. I guess if you can give it 3 days though it won't kill her if I give too much once. I will give pro bias too first and wait like 5 min or so before giving the wormer some say that makes the wormer work better?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I did not take it that way.  I have went through alot with these 3 does in the 2 months I have had them however. I posted all my troubles over on byc in other live stock. I have learned a ton.
> 
> They have had ivermectin horse paste x2 each (well one had the ivermectin inject-able instead the last time but she was really sick) but I think they are doing really well since their sick spell after only being here 2 weeks and thought maybe I should use the safeguard to get the tape worms in case they are immune to something in the ivermectin. Also the bigger boer I have is huge in the belly and I think she will kid before a month is over so people on byc were saying to worm her and give her cdt now. I have not took pics of her since the 25th of june maybe I will do that again soon.
> 
> I have a thread on here with pics from the 25th of june too. It drives me crazy that I don't know for sure if they are pregnant and an approx. due date.


for tapeworms you need to do 3 days in a row.


----------



## Goatmasta

I wouldn't be afraid to do 4x on the horse paste.  definitely would not be afraid of 3x...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I often do 4x for ivermectin horse paste or safegaurd wormers.


----------



## elevan

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I will give pro bias too first and wait like 5 min or so before giving the wormer some say that makes the wormer work better?


It doesn't make the dewormer work better....Probios help replenish and keep alive the good flora (bacteria) of the goat's gut so that the goat feels better


----------



## arabianequine

I am sending out a pool fecal sample from my does to be tested at WSU tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms

arabianequine said:
			
		

> I am sending out a pool fecal sample from my does to be tested at WSU tomorrow.






That's the smartest thing to do...then you'll *know* if they need it, and what to use.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

We have recently started using Ivomec 1% Ivermectin for cattle and administering it orally.  I have heard it is best to have a couple different wormers on hand though, as some wormers work better killing certain parasites/worms where others are better killing other parasites/worms.


----------



## willow_top_farm

I have a really thin lactating Saanen doe (nursing two kids) and it has been suggested that I worm her, as a possible reason of her  being so thin. (I'm giving her 10 cups of high quality grain mix + 6 cups of beet pulp + hay) (She was wormed last in April of this year.) I have ivomec injectable for cattle and swine that was given to me from a man who sold me his milkstand and was getting out of goats. However, he had Nigerian wethers and I'm concerned about the milk.  Should I use this, at what dosage, and will this affect the milk for the kids and for home use?  I will probably send a fecal to the vet first, just to see what her worm load is, if any. I'm considering weaning the kids and milking her only once a day to help her put weight back on, but what do you think? The kids are 8 weeks old and are part pig by the way they nurse her!

And am I reading this right...I can give the injectibles as an oral drench?


----------



## arabianequine

You should be starting to wean the kids at that age. Maybe cut back to once a day. Not sure how people do it. 

Yes people are saying you can give the Ivermectin pour on and injectable orally. 

I don't believe it will hurt the milk or kids from drinking it or people but I could be wrong. Someone else should chime in. You might be able to google it too and see what you find. 

Good luck!


----------



## Goatmasta

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> I have a really thin lactating Saanen doe (nursing two kids) and it has been suggested that I worm her, as a possible reason of her  being so thin. (I'm giving her 10 cups of high quality grain mix + 6 cups of beet pulp + hay) (She was wormed last in April of this year.) I have ivomec injectable for cattle and swine that was given to me from a man who sold me his milkstand and was getting out of goats. However, he had Nigerian wethers and I'm concerned about the milk.  Should I use this, at what dosage, and will this affect the milk for the kids and for home use?  I will probably send a fecal to the vet first, just to see what her worm load is, if any. I'm considering weaning the kids and milking her only once a day to help her put weight back on, but what do you think? The kids are 8 weeks old and are part pig by the way they nurse her!
> 
> And am I reading this right...I can give the injectibles as an oral drench?


Yes oral drench for both.  Both injectable and the pour on ivermec should be dosed @ 1cc/22lbs (orally).  Do not under dose! There is a withdrawal time for humans (according to who you talk to it varies from 4-36 days.  I used 14 days max) the babies nursing the doe will be fine no withdrawal for them. As a reference the dosages are listed on my blog...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I had my vet out and checked this with him as well and he said oral is just fine and maybe better since you avoid getting an injection site lump that could take a long time to go away.  

And the other folks are right about getting a fecal first-I was all set to just give them either Safeguard or Ivomec without knowing what worms I needed to treat for and then got a fecal done-turned out that I didn't need to treat at all right now.  Treating them could have actually promoted creating a resistant worm so I am glad I held off and got the test done (thanks ya'll!!!)


----------



## arabianequine

Melissa said:
			
		

> I had my vet out and checked this with him as well and he said oral is just fine and maybe better since you avoid getting an injection site lump that could take a long time to go away.
> 
> And the other folks are right about getting a fecal first-I was all set to just give them either Safeguard or Ivomec without knowing what worms I needed to treat for and then got a fecal done-turned out that I didn't need to treat at all right now.  Treating them could have actually promoted creating a resistant worm so I am glad I held off and got the test done (thanks ya'll!!!)


I did too. Same thing no worms or larva.


----------

